# Found a pigeon, wing probably broken



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm silvia, 31, from Italy.
Today I've found a pigeon unable to fly, he open one wing only half way. I think it could be broken. So I've put him in a cage, covered with a cloth and given him food and water.
Generally it seems to stay well, nice feathers, healty legs and feet, he eat and drink. 
Now he is out in the balcony in a quiet corner, tomorrow I'll bring him to the vet. 
I really hope it's something we can cope with so we can heal and release him. 

I can't bring him to our national league for bird protection cause they take only wild birds (and pigeons are considered domestic not wild) and I don't want to give him to the national animal protection society cause I know they would kill him. 

I've read tons of sites about how to care for him, then I've found this forum so I've thought to write, just to feel less "lonely" in this totally new to me adventure.

This is the pigeon  oh and of course I gave him a name.
This is Bosh


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Great picture and description of the problem, just be careful with predators like rats cats or mice if he is in a cage he is somehow more vulnerable, they can if not kill a pigeon infect it with some deadly illnesess.

Maybe visiting an avian vet is a good idea to come to know if the wing is really broken.


----------



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks ETphonehome for your reply and advice!

He should be safe, my balcony has no access for predators, we are at 3rd floor and it's all closed. I'm also keeping my cats and dog in home so they are not dangerous for the pigeon and the pigeon is not dangerous for them (I don't know if he's already infected or if he has parasites so I don't want him be near my pets)

I've already asked to my vet if she knows pigeons. She said to bring him to her tomorrow and if she can she will help, if not she will give me avian veterinary contact.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Silvia...it's highly unlikely he has anything that would make your dog a and cat sick.

That's good you are going to take him to the vet. Hopefully the wing is only sprained.
Even if the pigeon is unable to fly again, they do really well as house companions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh..if you can get one, pigeons enjoy a brick to roost on in the cage. I always put a mirror in the cage to give some company. If the pigeon is a male, he will spend hours admiring his reflection...


----------



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi  I'm here again.

The vet has visited the pigeon and he's lucky, the wing is not broken but for sure it hurts. Probably he impacted a window or something similar. 
Now I've to give him medications, keep him quiet and gently move the wing every day till he will move it. 

I've put a wooden perch in the cage so he can roost on. I'll put a mirror also 

A question: does he need a cuttlebone like canaries? (sorry if this is a silly question, I've never had a bird so I don't know a lot)

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

He needs a pigeon mix, preferably mineral water without carbonic and a lot of rest.

Personaly I think than rest is more important for a couple of days before moving his wing unless he got something to reduce the pain and inflamation.

A good warm bath in a dish not deeper than 45 cm would relax him a lot.


----------



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks ETphonehome  The vet has prescribed Arnica for the inflamation and vitamins to add in the water.
I didn't know I can give him a bath. But, being him a wild pigeon, isn't it possible that this will stress him too much?


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

For sure not, feral pigeons and most wild species take a bath whenever and whereever they can.

I meant than the dish must be not deeper than 4 or 5 till 6 cm, otherwise pigeons really do not go in.

just offer him the water do not bath him yourself, let him make the chooice, splash the water with your hand let him see than there is water in, play with the water he will understand this and probably go in.

If he does not its better to wait till next time and do it again otherwise he will be scared and lose trust in you.

You can see my pigeon bathing himself at home


----------



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

oh dear your pigeon is wonderful! 
Tomorrow I'll try to give him a dish with water and let's see what happens. 

I've put a sort of wooden brick in the cage to let the pigeon roost but now he's sitting on it in a very strange way, all lying on one side and it seems to have problems standing on both legs (yesterday he had no problems).

When I've put the brick in the cage I've gently raised the pigeon keeping him in my hand. At first he was alert, then he retracted the head, closed the eyes and relaxed. At first I tought he was dieing in my hands and panicked but then I felt the heartbeat.
Does pigeons play dead?

I?m so nervous!


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I was a little surprised when you said the vet diagosed no broken wing without making a foto.

But now you mention he/she is showing other symptoms something worse than a hit in the wing could be the cause or the hit have compromised more than the wing only.

keep an eye on him handle him as less as possible and keep him warm, cold is one of the reasons that weaken pigeons to death when already ill or injured.

People can give you here more accurate advice if you post a video of the pigeon to see the problem, a pic of the poops also.

I should say let him inside the house and inside the cage in a quiet room. talk to him they like this and make them quiet.


----------



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

Tomorrow I'll try to make a video and a photo. Today poop was solid and dark green, I remember this cause I've tought "wow I didn't know pigeon makes green poo"
I'll also try to see if he really eat or simply "play" with the food. 

My vet, who I've discovered has experience with birds and also with seals (just in case I find a seal on the road XD), think an X-ray is unnecessary, touching and moving the wing she had no doubt that it is not broken. 
I know her and usually if she has only a small doubt she uses to check more in depth with exhams and Xrays. This time she hadn't doubt and I trust her.

Thank you for all your replies, I really find them useful!


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Silvia, hello and welcome to the forum!

I've beeen reading the thread from the beginning, I see you've been getting very good advice from everybody, I just wanted to clear up a few details:

Pigeons are messy eaters, flinging around food, choosing only some seeds they like the most. Well, when they get hungry, they will eventually eat the rest too... 
So if his droppings are solid, he is probably eating enough and is not sick.

Besides a pigeon mix, he will need grit (little stones, ground oyster shells etc). Grit is the pigeons teeth, helping them to grind food in the gizzard. It also has some minerals like calcium etc. But you should get him another mineral supplement too, called "picking stone for pigeons".

...

If a pigeon is lying on one side, there's nothing wrong, as long as he doesn't do that all the time. They normally stand either on both legs, or on one leg, or lie, possibly on one side.

If when you said he seems to have problems standing on both legs, you meant that you saw him standing on one leg, this is great, it means he is feeling fine! A healthy pigeon will even sleep standing on one leg.

There may be something wrong after al, but I just didn't understand exactly what you saw him do. Could you describe in more detail how he is standing and lying? Pictures might help too.

...

About the bath, he may be too shy yet to take a bath right now.
Nevertheless, you should give him a tray with water from time to time, just don't force him.

When he'll start pecking at your hand and slapping you with his wings, it means he is not afraid anymore, then I think he might venture to take a bath too.


----------



## OrkaLoca (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Walter, thank you very much for your reply also, but sadly tonight the pigeon passed away 

Yesterday I said he had problems standing on feet. I meant that he tried to stand and he keep on falling. Like if he had no force. He also didn't fully open one foot.
From morning to evening he didn't poo or pee anymore.
On evening he was lyeing on side with both legs bent backwards and fingers closed.

I thought he was underfed and starving so in the evening I've force-feeded him, and he ate something, but probably it was too late  don't know


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I am so sorry. Pigeons usually hide their illnesses and sometimes it's too late to help them when they actually look sick.

Anyway, a pigeon that has (like you said) normal solid droppings one day can't possibly die of starvation the next day. It must have been something else he had.

I understand even the vet didn't find another illness besides the problem with the wing, so there was nothing more you could do...


----------

